# City owned squats



## Des (May 11, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with squatting city owned houses? Id like to hear peoples thoughts on their experiences with the ejection process and how long they were able to hold them


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (May 16, 2020)

I would say it depends on the neighborhood. Is that area a place where houses will go quickly in a sheriffs sale? A city owned house can be nice short term as you wont have to deal with angry owners. And who knows it might get buried for a bit and forgotten about. 
However, though there is protocol for eviction (which varies from state to state) dont expect the cops to follow it and wait for a warrant.


----------

